# Tradebridge360 Pty Ltd



## rell (15 January 2013)

Anyone heard of them? They supposedly operate out of Bundall Qld


----------



## Transporter2 (21 January 2013)

*Tradebridge360*

Hi Can anyone shed some advice on tradebridge360 and their new options trading account, they called me to open an options trading account, through interactive brokers. the initial investment is 10,000 and they are charging 6,000 start up fee, 
I think its an investment platform.
This company does trades about 48 a year, and the past returns are pretty good, they turned 10,000 into 52,000 in 2 years. they believe the will have 22,000 within 12 months.
If you havent made 22,000 within a year they will trade your account till you have 22,000
I believe their are additional fees after the 1 year. 
I dont think its a scam, but its very expensive 
Thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



Transporter2 said:


> Hi Can anyone shed some advice on tradebridge360 and their new options trading account, they called me to open an options trading account, through interactive brokers. the initial investment is 10,000 and they are charging 6,000 start up fee,
> I think its an investment platform.
> This company does trades about 48 a year, and the past returns are pretty good, they turned 10,000 into 52,000 in 2 years. they believe the will have 22,000 within 12 months.
> If you havent made 22,000 within a year they will trade your account till you have 22,000
> ...




If you don't think it is a scam there is bugger all anyone can do for you.

Go for it.

I have a friend in Lagos, Chastity Lgbforwkt who can be an intermediary for you in your financial interactions. Her brother is a Prince in Mali, badly done by, but with a fortune needing a bank account.

They both come highly recommended.

gg


----------



## dutchie (21 January 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*

Hmmmm

$10,000 invested with $6000 costs.

Thats a 37.5% loss before the first deal.

Sweet.


----------



## ganoric (6 February 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



dutchie said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> $10,000 invested with $6000 costs.
> 
> ...






Yes - some things sound just too good to be true - and no track record - the business name was registered 2 years ago.  It appears to be based around software which trades options.

And yes it also seems to be an initial cost of $16,000 - and the $6,000 is the cost - and, as above, this is 37.5%

Hopefully one of the people who made that money in 12 months will respond.

The promise to keep investing until they make the promised return of $22,000 makes it very easy - at a  return of 4.75% of being invested in their bank we could get our promised money in 7 years - if the company survives that long?

Lame promise.


----------



## ganoric (6 February 2013)

Oh ... and these adverts in Gumtree ... Jan and Feb 2013 ... the alternative way of making money ...

Telemarketers / lead generation- base + comm

Tradebridge360 Suite 29, level 1 Pegasus Centre 42 Bundall Road Bundall Qld 4217

We need a vibrant, energetic, experienced telemarketer to contact our clients to drum up business. All leads supplied. Simple one page script. Weekly retainer plus commission. Make between $700 to $2000 per week. Experienced in stock market, insurance, horse racing, forex or solar preferred. Immediate start. Work from air conditioned offices at Bundal. Call now for interview 044904****.

and

Top closers wanted immediately for the leading financial services company located at Bundall. Experience in stock market, Forex, insurance, horse racing or solar sales preferred. We offer weekly retainer, commission on each sale paid weekly, plus monthly bonuses for reaching targets. Plus incentives, gifts and paid holidays to top performers. Friendly professional, articulate people who have a great phone manner should apply. Immediate start, full training provided. Make $3,000 to $5,000 plus per week if you have good selling, persuasion and closing skills. You must be very confident and assertive over the phone. This is a career position with amazing income rewards and true job satisfaction working as an integral team member where we value you and your expertise. Call now for an interview 044904**** or email ...


----------



## Iggy_Pop (7 February 2013)

I got a call from them yesterday and got the same speil. Asked a few questions with my limited knowledge, and it seemed clear there was a script of questions and answers. Sent some information to my email which was identical. 

If it sounds too good to be true it usually is.


----------



## sammy84 (7 February 2013)

I can't wait to sign up. I was becoming tired of not getting rich quick.


----------



## banco (7 February 2013)

rell said:


> Anyone heard of them? They supposedly operate out of Bundall Qld




They are on the Gold Coast that's all you need to know.


----------



## Moderatortb360 (17 February 2013)

banco said:


> They are on the Gold Coast that's all you need to know.




HI Banco, 

Just to clarify for you and the other forum members to dispel any misunderstanding. 

The admin office is on the Gold Coast to keep operational costs low, the compliance and corporate office is in Sydney and we have many partners, professional traders and affiliated associates in Australia and all over the world to ensure the highest standards of service are offered to our clients around the clock. 

Many successful businesses operate from Qld and the Gold Coast.

Best Regards

Moderator 
Tradebridge360


----------



## tinhat (17 February 2013)

They are an authorised representative of AFSL holder ALIOM PTY LTD. This checks out at the ASIC web site:
https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...nalRegisters.jspx?_adf.ctrl-state=3i9pnk9ts_4

Interestingly they have changed their licensee a couple of times. You could always contact those tow AFSL license holders and ask them for some info:

AVESTRA CAPITAL PTY LTD from 27/10/2011 to 13/06/2012
ROMAD FINANCIAL SERVICES PTY LTD from 01/03/2011 to 21/10/2011​
They registered their domain name in January 2011:

Domain Name.........: tradebridge360.com
Creation Date.......: 2011-01-02 00:00:00
Expiration Date.....: 2015-01-02 00:00:00
Registrant Details..:
Registrant Name.....: 360 Global Pty Ltd
First Name..........: Mark
Last Name...........: Keomanivomng
Address Line 1......: Level 11
Address Line 2......: 2 Queen Street
City................: Melbourne
State...............: VIC
Country.............: AU
Post Code...........: 3000
Phone...............: (+61) 400900991
Fax.................: (+) 
Email Address.......: info360global@gmail.com​
So who is 360 Global Pty Ltd?
Check out their website: http://http://360global.com.au

And here is the whois information for 360global.com.au

Domain Name	360global.com.au
Last Modified	26-Nov-2012 03:04:58 UTC
Registrar ID	Crazy Domains
Registrar Name	Crazy Domains
Status	ok
Registrant	KD Securities Pty Ltd
Registrant ID	ABN 60143106763
Eligibility Type	Company
Registrant Contact ID	R-000950806-SN
Registrant Contact Name	360 Global Pty Ltd 360 Global Pty Ltd
Registrant Contact Email	info360global@gmail.com
Tech Contact ID	C-000894617-SN
Tech Contact Name	360 Global Pty Ltd 360 Global Pty Ltd
Tech Contact Email	info@360global.com.au
Name Server	ns5.syra.net.au
Name Server IP	27.124.125.2
Name Server IP	2a00:fd80:ffff:ffff:0:0:0:4
Name Server	ns4.syra.net.au
Name Server IP	27.124.125.1​
ASIC info on KD Securities Pty Ltd

Name:	FINANCIAL PROMOTIONS PTY LTD
ACN:	143 106 763
ABN:	60 143 106 763
Registration date:	13/04/2010
Next review date:	13/04/2013
Former name(s):	KD SECURITIES PTY LTD

Status:	Registered
Type:	Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares
Locality of registered office:	Cowra NSW 2794
Regulator:	Australian Securities & Investments Commission​
ASIC info on 360 Global Pty Ltd

Name:	360 GLOBAL PTY. LTD.
ACN:	143 565 762
ABN:	79 143 565 762
Registration date:	10/05/2010
Next review date:	10/05/2013

Status:	Registered
Type:	Australian Proprietary Company, Limited By Shares
Locality of registered office:	Bundall QLD 4217
Regulator:	Australian Securities & Investments Commission​


----------



## ftw129 (18 February 2013)

This should be entertaining corn:


----------



## Jonny Trader 001 (19 February 2013)

Just to clarify for you and the other forum members to dispel any misunderstanding. 
You are legally entitled to setup a SMSF with any reasonable amount. 
Yes the setup costs can be reimbursed from your new SMSF. 
With an amount of $11,500 it would be far better for you to consider ( if you can arrange, eg close family and relatives for example) up to another 3 members (total of 4 at the moment) to add their super individual super amounts to the SMSF that you are considering setting up, thus creating a larger fund to absorb the ongoing yearly investment advisory, tax and audit fees. Note that these fees will apply regardless of who sets up and administers the SMSF for you. The experienced team at Tradebridge360 can arrange very competitive fees and special offer packages for clients. 
Also all the members of the SMSF who are working should get tax advice and consider salary sacrificing to reduce their taxable income and contribute more regularly amounts ( currently taxed at only 15%) towards the new SMSF. so you can see the huge benefits of a SMSF when you have a few members rolling over their current industry funds and contributing more from their salary each month ! The SMSF quickly becomes a sizeable fund for Trustees to manage. The objective is to beat the fund managers, who have not performed in the past 3 years, although they still take out fees... Also you need to stay ahead of inflation and plan for your retirement so you have enough funds to support you and your family to give you a quality standard of living. 

"The NON directional Options Autotrading Platform" is Tradebridge360 proprietary, cutting edge strategy and autotrading facility that allows investors to take advantage of any market direction - in bullish, bearish, volatile or neutral market conditions using institutional style Options trading strategies like an Iron Condor. Tradebridge360 administers this and has a special offer for new clients - we need to make twice the platform fee in 12 months or we will autotrade the strategies for the client until is is achieved. The client can start with any amount, but $10,000 is the minimum. Unlike Industry Fund managers who take an upfront (MER fee) and a 20% performance fee, Tradebridge360 does not take a performance fee, clients keep all the profits! We just charge a modest prepaid up front fee that works out to be around $125/week or $500/month to cover the account setup to trade the strategy, the auto trading account optimisation, trading by a real professional trader, weekly account review, email confirmation of each trade, unlimited support and includes the TB360 Options Mastery Homestudy 8 DVD and 2 Manuals (100 pages and 300 pages) Education Pack to allow clients to become educated about using our Options strategies as an investment and how to implement 100 of the best Options strategies for any market condition. The ATO advocates Trustees of SMSF to become educated in investments and this course ( we have many different courses, for Stocks and Forex also etc) teaches them all they will ever need to know about Options and how to trade and invest using them. 

We believe our fees are very modest compared to the other advisers when you actually compare the same service we offer. For your information Tradebridge360 specialises in bridging top traders with investors, globally and provides you with the power to prosper. Also included is trading in property and real estate and we can can show you how to achieve 18% per annum return, pay no stamp duty and have government backed tenants to underpin the monthly rental income - perfect for SMSF's.

Finally, diversification is the key to successful long term performance and backing asset classes that have the fundamentals to outperform the general herd market and traditional fund managers. 

Please feel free to post any other questions you may have and we will attempt to answer them promptly and accurately for you.


----------



## burglar (19 February 2013)

"Anyone heard of them?"

They all start out the same way.:


----------



## Joe Blow (19 February 2013)

I have recently had to ban two ASF accounts started by company representatives of Tradebridge360 for cut and paste spamming of this thread. These individuals, after several warnings, continued to post slightly modified versions of the same dodgy sales pitch that you can see two posts above, and they have been been doing it on multiple forums.

Another example of their spamming can be seen here: http://invested.com.au/5/tradebridge360-smsf-39816/

I have a reminder for the cut and paste zombies at Tradebridge360. If you wish to respond to content posted in this thread that you believe is incorrect or misleading, you are entitled to do so. What you are not entitled to do is flood this thread with your cut and paste spam, as you have been doing. If you do it again, more ASF accounts will be suspended until you people finally understand and comply.

Please abide by the rules of this website. You agreed to them at registration and received links to them in your welcome emails.


----------



## sammy84 (19 February 2013)

Jonny Trader 001 said:


> and includes the TB360 Options Mastery Homestudy 8 DVD and 2 Manuals (100 pages and 300 pages) Education Pack




400 pages in total!? I don't want to work for my money. Please reduce to picture book format and I'll give you my credit card details.


----------



## TB360Admin (20 February 2013)

HI Joe Blow 

We tried make a very thorough general post on your forum last week cause the comments and opinions of the forum members were very erroneous,  incorrect  and misleading and had no grounds for being posted we believe.  As you say in your post, we have a right and entitlement to dispel any misunderstandings your forum members may have and you acknowledge, this thank you. 

The content of the post is not spam, but rather a very detailed and accurate summary of what Tradebridge360 is and what it offers so your forum members know from the outset what Tradebridge360 does. And we will post this on any forum to make sure other forum members know exactly what we do beforehand. If your members really want to find out about us, they should go to the website or call us. We are professional, have integrity and will answer any questions.

As a regulated, licensed investment advisor we have to abide by strict code of conduct, hence this is why we are taking the time to communicate with you and your members professionally and efficiently. 

We are not sure about the integrity of all these forums like ASF ( and investED )and who is behind them and if there is a bias and conflict of interest with you and ASF. 

For your information, when we submitted the thorough post last week to clear things up, a pop up appeared with a name Joe Blow, not knowing where this came from and suspecting it may have been a virus pop up (which many internet forums like yours have) we deleted the pop up and submitted the post as per the instructions, then we immediately received the suspension notice from ASF.. Being new to the Forum space we thought there was something dodgy going on at ASF cause they allow the other members posts to be viewed but not our rebuttals to the other members inaccurate posts, so we could correctly inform the public.  We thought this was very unfair and prejudiced.  So we tried again to submit and again we received a suspension notice… so then we gave up..

Regarding your comments about Zombies, it’s this type of derogatory comment that undermines the integrity of you and your Forum.  But I suppose that’s the nature of the people who run and administer them.  Just to also clear this up, we don’t employ Zombies -  thanks.  

So  now here we are trying again to make a posting, hopefully it will go through this time without any biased suspension notices or strange pop ups! 

Yes, we will continue to abide by the rules of ASF and we hope this matter has been cleared up. 

Thank you for allowing us to respond. 

Best Regards 
TB360 Admin





Joe Blow said:


> I have recently had to ban two ASF accounts started by company representatives of Tradebridge360 for cut and paste spamming of this thread. These individuals, after several warnings, continued to post slightly modified versions of the same dodgy sales pitch that you can see two posts above, and they have been been doing it on multiple forums.
> 
> Another example of their spamming can be seen here: http://invested.com.au/5/tradebridge360-smsf-39816/
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Blow (20 February 2013)

TB360Admin said:


> The content of the post is not spam, but rather a very detailed and accurate summary of what Tradebridge360 is and what it offers so your forum members know from the outset what Tradebridge360 does. And we will post this on any forum to make sure other forum members know exactly what we do beforehand. If your members really want to find out about us, they should go to the website or call us. We are professional, have integrity and will answer any questions.




The unsolicited promotion of your business on a forum, especially by posting the same cut and paste promotional spiel over and over again, is most certainly spam. You have done it again in your last post and I have gone ahead and removed it. Please do not include any promotional material in any further posts.



TB360Admin said:


> As a regulated, licensed investment advisor we have to abide by strict code of conduct, hence this is why we are taking the time to communicate with you and your members professionally and efficiently.




I sincerely hope your investment advice isn't as cut and paste as your forum posts.



TB360Admin said:


> We are not sure about the integrity of all these forums like ASF ( and investED )and who is behind them and if there is a bias and conflict of interest with you and ASF.




Aussie Stock Forums has been online for almost nine years, which is a lot longer than the business you represent. 



TB360Admin said:


> For your information, when we submitted the thorough post last week to clear things up, a pop up appeared with a name Joe Blow, not knowing where this came from and suspecting it may have been a virus pop up (which many internet forums like yours have) we deleted the pop up and submitted the post as per the instructions, then we immediately received the suspension notice from ASF.. Being new to the Forum space we thought there was something dodgy going on at ASF cause they allow the other members posts to be viewed but not our rebuttals to the other members inaccurate posts, so we could correctly inform the public.  We thought this was very unfair and prejudiced.  So we tried again to submit and again we received a suspension notice… so then we gave up..




Honestly, if you are this unfamiliar with the internet, perhaps you should get someone with a little more knowledge of it to post for you. 



TB360Admin said:


> Regarding your comments about Zombies, it’s this type of derogatory comment that undermines the integrity of you and your Forum.  But I suppose that’s the nature of the people who run and administer them.  Just to also clear this up, we don’t employ Zombies -  thanks.




If you do not wish your staff to be described as zombies then start behaving like real people with actual personalities instead of mindlessly posting the same cut and paste spam over and over again. If you wish to respond to content posted in this thread then do so, but stop with the spam. As I have mentioned previously it is against ASF's website rules.



TB360Admin said:


> So  now here we are trying again to make a posting, hopefully it will go through this time without any biased suspension notices or strange pop ups!




I beg your pardon? Biased suspension? Your staff members chose to violate our website rules which they clearly did not have the courtesy to read in the first place. They were warned several times and finally suspended when they failed to take heed of those warnings. This can hardly be described as biased.


----------



## white_goodman (20 February 2013)

TB360Admin said:


> HI Joe Blow
> 
> We tried make a very thorough general post on your forum...
> 
> ...


----------



## TB360Admin (20 February 2013)

Get A Life


Joe Blow said:


> The unsolicited promotion of your business on a forum, especially by posting the same cut and paste promotional spiel over and over again, is most certainly spam. You have done it again in your last post and I have gone ahead and removed it. Please do not include any promotional material in any further posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2013)

*Well there you go.
About as professional as it gets!

No respect for anyone.
My choice couldnt be clearer.*

Get a life------
I reckon Joe could organise a life ban!
Got my vote.


----------



## tinhat (20 February 2013)

Some more information I have found digging around their websites...

Unfortunately, TradeBridge360 aren't as good at find/replace as they are at the old copy/paste. They have left a couple of references to their previous financial services licensee Avestra on in their disclaimer:

http://www.tradebridge360.com/disclaimer.html

They have also left the Avestra financial services guide on their server (which is neither here nor there really):
http://www.tradebridge360.com/pdf/avestra.pdf

More interesting though is that I have stumbled upon another arm of the TradeBridge360, 360Global, Financial Promotions business empire, MyFXCoach.com I've pasted the whois information for this domain name at the bottom of this post.

www.myfxcoach.com

Unfortunately, they haven't got around to updating their small print which appears in the footer of their website nor have they got around to updating their disclaimer webpage. The small print in the page footer across the website states that:



> Tradebridge360 Pty Ltd is a corporate authorised representative (ASIC # 401207) of Avestra Capital Pty Ltd AFSL 292464 ...




It also links to an "Avestra" financial services guide:
http://myfxcoach.com/pdf/FSGAvestraACoronno.pdf

The disclaimer page from the website also states that:



> MyFXCoach is an leading education based service provided by Tradebridge360 Pty Ltd an ASIC Corporate Authorised Representative # (ASIC # 401207) of Avestra Capital Pty Ltd AFSL 292464...




See http://myfxcoach.com/disclaimer.html

I did a search for "Kel Butcher" who is mentioned in the site as:


> ndustry expert Kel Butcher founded the internationally successful Forex and Securities broker KD Securities Pty Ltd and the trading systems Auto trading platform KD Trading Systems.




If anyone is interested to know more about the founder of KD Securities (now Financial Promotions Pty Ltd):
http://www.investors.asn.au/resources/book-reviews/show/310
http://blog.sharewealthsystems.com/?p=78

Here is the whois information on myfxcoach.com

Domain Name.........: myfxcoach.com
Creation Date.......: 2011-01-13 00:00:00
Expiration Date.....: 2015-01-13 00:00:00
Registrant Details..:
Registrant Name.....: 360 Global Pty Ltd
First Name..........: 360 Global Pty Ltd
Last Name...........: 360 Global Pty Ltd
Address Line 1......: Level 11
Address Line 2......: 2 Queen Street
City................: Melbourne
State...............: VIC
Country.............: AU
Post Code...........: 3000
Phone...............: (+61) 400900991
Fax.................: (+) 
Email Address.......: info360global@gmail.com​


----------



## nomore4s (20 February 2013)

TB360Admin said:


> Get A Life




I was going to delete this but I think it serves better being left up to highlight the maturity of the employees of this company.

You are really not doing the company or yourself any favours posting stuff like this, certainly not the sort of response I would expect to see from a company representative who is asking you to invest the best part of $20k with them.


----------



## tech/a (20 February 2013)

> I was going to delete this but I think it serves better being left up to highlight the maturity of the employees of this company



.

Excellent decision.

It also is referenced in google search under reviews.

Cant handle cocky condesending rehetoric cloaked
in a veil of sickening nicety.

These guys want one thing---your money.


----------



## McLovin (20 February 2013)

tinhat said:


> ROMAD FINANCIAL SERVICES PTY LTD from 01/03/2011 to 21/10/2011[/INDENT]




Romad...

http://www.smh.com.au/business/roma...ancial-services-licensing-20111101-1mtwl.html

Romad...

http://www.smh.com.au/business/regulatory-loopholes-exposed-20110814-1isv3.html

Romad is the poster boy for why the AFSL system is such a pathetic waste of space.

This doesn't mean that TB360 is doing anything untoward, at all.


----------



## John6121 (3 March 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you don't think it is a scam there is bugger all anyone can do for you.
> 
> Go for it.
> 
> ...




Ive called them and asked them heaps of questions and they seem to really know what they are talking about.. i trade options all the time and they way they trade the Iron Condor over the weekend to pick up 2 days of guaranteed profits on the options they sell cause of the time decay is really smart i reckon.. no use holding on for 30 days like the other brokers!!   
good luck with this .. 
ill give them a go...  
better than trying to pick the market going up or down!!


----------



## bentrader (3 March 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



Transporter2 said:


> Hi Can anyone shed some advice on tradebridge360 and their new options trading account, they called me to open an options trading account, through interactive brokers. the initial investment is 10,000 and they are charging 6,000 start up fee,
> I think its an investment platform.
> This company does trades about 48 a year, and the past returns are pretty good, they turned 10,000 into 52,000 in 2 years. they believe the will have 22,000 within 12 months.
> If you havent made 22,000 within a year they will trade your account till you have 22,000
> ...




Ive done some research on the Iron Condor non directional strategy they use and on Tradebridge360 and in the current market conditions its far better that trying to pick the next 10 bagger.  

i trade futures and options but with the bad fills and manipulation by the market makers is much better to have a safe bet than be exposed..  ive heard of massive performance by some of the goldman sachs and blackrock options traders who use similar strategies, but you need $500,000 to use these guys.. and they take a 20% performance fee.

so i reckon their targets are achievable, as long as they can ascertain the markets' general sentiment and there is is plenty of option premium to lock in profits in each trade. 

hey it may be expensive, but losing your capital is more expensive, ive learnt the hard way. 

i suppose you get what you pay for. 

play it smart, i would most probably try them with small capital and see how i go, as non directional trading makes sense. i can't afford Merrill lynch


----------



## Joe Blow (3 March 2013)

I thought I should make everyone aware that both John6121 and bentrader have posted in this thread from the same IP address, indicating that we have one individual posting under two separate ASF user names.

As a result, both of these accounts have now been permanently suspended.


----------



## notting (3 March 2013)

Joe Blow said:


> I thought I should make everyone aware that both John6121 and bentrader have posted in this thread from the same IP address, indicating that we have one individual posting under two separate ASF user names.




It could just be a coincidence.  
They may be unaquanted entrepenours living in the same St. Vincents De Paul accomodation unit.  
Certainly their investment inclinations would be consistent with that kind of lifestyle.
They have to share computers there.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (7 March 2013)

I have had two more phone calls from this mob over the last few weeks. Seem to be checking if their sales staff had done their job. I was reassured they are registered company and fully legit. My response was so was storm etc and it does not mean much. 

Not sure how to get off their contact list??:bad:


----------



## tinhat (7 March 2013)

Iggy_Pop said:


> I have had two more phone calls from this mob over the last few weeks. Seem to be checking if their sales staff had done their job. I was reassured they are registered company and fully legit. My response was so was storm etc and it does not mean much.
> 
> Not sure how to get off their contact list??:bad:




Just be direct and firm with them. Just say something like "I won't be doing any business with you. Please don't call me again." and hang up.


----------



## cutz (8 March 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



bentrader said:


> and manipulation by the market makers





Give us an example.


----------



## cutz (8 March 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



John6121 said:


> i trade options all the time and they way they trade the Iron Condor over the weekend to pick up 2 days of guaranteed profits on the options they sell cause of the time decay is really smart i reckon.. no use holding on for 30 days like the other brokers




You're dreaming Man,

By the time you cross the spread (twice) minus brokerage and fees you'll be lucky to pull a profit over a couple a days worth of theta.


----------



## Alvin Purple (20 March 2013)

This would almost be funny if it wasn't so serious.


----------



## miraclemuz (4 April 2013)

New member here, so please be gentle with me.

I've been called twice by this mob in the last couple of weeks, including today. I must be on some database as I also got a call from another company of similar esteem last week.

In the phone call today, I got told about their High Yield Property Back Bonds. The guy on the phone said they were "pretty much guaranteed" risk free. He said less than 0.01% risk. High Yield and risk free don't belong in the same conversation. He was saying this month only you could get 12% for the first year instead of the normal 10%, then 12% and 14% for the following years. I have my suspicions as to what will happen at the end of the third year, or if you try and withdraw early.

That's enough for me to say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## CanOz (4 April 2013)

miraclemuz said:


> New member here, so please be gentle with me.
> 
> I've been called twice by this mob in the last couple of weeks, including today. I must be on some database as I also got a call from another company of similar esteem last week.
> 
> ...




I think you've pretty well summed it up, yield IS risk premium...the higher the risk the more ya pay, simple. They're would be a fair bit of risk associated with 12% Yield wouldn't there?

CanOz


----------



## ROE (4 April 2013)

the best way to get them off your back is say something they know they cant get anything out of you...

said you dont have any spare cash to invest, you in knee deep in credit card debt, debt collector are after you and see what they say


----------



## miraclemuz (5 April 2013)

ROE said:


> the best way to get them off your back is say something they know they cant get anything out of you...
> 
> said you dont have any spare cash to invest, you in knee deep in credit card debt, debt collector are after you and see what they say




They seem to be pushing people to get into self managed super funds and then set it up through them. But yes, I agree tell them you have no money available.


----------



## miraclemuz (8 April 2013)

Wasn't expecting a response by them from my email, but did. Kind of want to respond, but feel it'll only escalate into a somewhat unprofessional email fight.


----------



## The Claw (26 April 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



John6121 said:


> Ive called them and asked them heaps of questions and they seem to really know what they are talking about.. i trade options all the time and they way they trade the Iron Condor over the weekend to pick up 2 days of guaranteed profits on the options they sell cause of the time decay is really smart i reckon.. no use holding on for 30 days like the other brokers!!
> good luck with this ..
> ill give them a go...
> better than trying to pick the market going up or down!!




You've got to be joking. You create an account on Aussie Stock Forums to post this nonsense.

If you trade options all the time, how about posting frequently about your trades?

Yes, I have been phoned by TradeBridge360, I am googling for reviews, and yes I have decided not to buy their product.
Strike 1 - telemarketer
Strike 2 - Queensland
Strike 3 - shills posting on forums


----------



## sails (26 April 2013)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



cutz said:


> You're dreaming Man,
> 
> By the time you cross the spread (twice) minus brokerage and fees you'll be lucky to pull a profit over a couple a days worth of theta.





Only just stumbled on this thread...

Agree Cutz, and don't these people know that the price of options are usually wound down by Friday afternoon to remove weekend theta?  

Or perhaps they do know but is used as a marketing tool?


----------



## miraclemuz (13 May 2013)

Got another called today from these guys even after sending them an email saying I wasn't interested.

Obviously they don't talk to each other much, oh well now I have a copy of their latest promo video.


----------



## The Claw (13 May 2013)

I am prepared to accept that the Iron Condor has been a profitable method over the last 18 months. However what is the chance it will do well over the next 18 months?
Is it likely to cover the $5000 fee and then make some money for me?


----------



## Lex Luther (13 February 2014)

*Tradebridge360*

Has anyone heard of Tradebridge360 and how effective they are as a trading company. They offer to "manage" your trading. I have put money in and so far the returns have been dismal. Am interested to know of others experiences.


----------



## Lex Luther (13 February 2014)

my experience is not a happy one being down 42% on investment



Moderatortb360 said:


> HI Banco,
> 
> Just to clarify for you and the other forum members to dispel any misunderstanding.
> 
> ...




- - - Updated - - -



The Claw said:


> I am prepared to accept that the Iron Condor has been a profitable method over the last 18 months. However what is the chance it will do well over the next 18 months?
> Is it likely to cover the $5000 fee and then make some money for me?




The condor is a large vulture like creature am not sure will work


----------



## vonZiegler (5 March 2014)

*Re: Tradebridge360*



Lex Luther said:


> Has anyone heard of Tradebridge360 and how effective they are as a trading company. They offer to "manage" your trading. I have put money in and so far the returns have been dismal. Am interested to know of others experiences.




I have been a customer of their automatic option trading program, for a year and a bit now.

Before I signed up, I asked for substantiated trading records (which they had for about 18 months at the time, I think).  Looked good, so I put them off for two months, and then asked for new records, to see whether the previous track record was a fluke or whether it appeared to have some predictive power.  The results had continued, so I invested some money with them.

Overall, I am well down on my starting capital.  The losses have resulted from only three trades of the dozens they have done for me, but those three failed spectacularly.

The Iron Condor strategy does seem to "work" in the sense that it has been generating a steady stream of small wins.  But, when it fails, it fails spectacularly, and can take a much bigger chunk out of your account than you would have expected.  I have talked about this with TradeBridge.  The issue (apparently) is that when volatility spikes, their stop orders can be filled with big slippage, and apparently there have been cases where stop orders were simply not filled, resulting in legs of trades having to be unwound manually, "at market".

Now, I am not a professional trader of options, but have done real-time FX daytrading, and I can see how this might happen.  Maybe it is possible to have guaranteed stops in options, maybe it's not, and maybe it's possible but not efficient.  Don't know.

On the plus side, I have seen TradeBridge respond to these events, in ways that I find credible.  Whether their response ultimately will bring me back to a profit situation, only time will tell.

Overall, my impression of TradeBridge is that of a small investment manager, with decent trading ability, and some good ideas, but some shortcomings in their ability to control the risk of each trade.  Yes, they are interested in getting your money.  No, they are not a scam.  Yes, they do trade actively and they do consider their strategies.  No, they have not been a profitable investment for me to date.


----------



## sue floyd (4 April 2014)

I went with this group after doing research and couldn't find anything bad on them.  But if you want to keep your money, avoid them with a ten foot pole.  All the account does is go south.  I could have done better at home but thought i would let the so called experts do it for me, and they proved to be big time losers.  So my advice, steer clear of anything with Tradebridge 360.  They're cowboys




rell said:


> Anyone heard of them? They supposedly operate out of Bundall Qld


----------



## sue floyd (4 April 2014)

*Re: Tradebridge360*

Same as me.  I couldn't wait any longer, as the account just never ever seemed to recover after their losses. I took my money before they lost the lot 




vonZiegler said:


> I have been a customer of their automatic option trading program, for a year and a bit now.
> 
> Before I signed up, I asked for substantiated trading records (which they had for about 18 months at the time, I think).  Looked good, so I put them off for two months, and then asked for new records, to see whether the previous track record was a fluke or whether it appeared to have some predictive power.  The results had continued, so I invested some money with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## garybowen (13 May 2014)

rell said:


> Anyone heard of them? They supposedly operate out of Bundall Qld




Hi community,

DO NOT INVEST WITH THIS COMPANY NOR SETUP A SELF MANAGED SUPER FUND WITH THEM AS YOU'LL LOSE ALL OF YOUR PRECIOUS DOLLARS!!!

I used to work at Tradebridge360. These guys are as corrupt as you can ever get!! They are a complete out and out scam as I know this from over 20 people that invested with the company and have lost thousands of dollars!

They will try and convince you to buy trading platforms and send you convincing emails that it is all legitimate, but the fact is none of their 500+ past clients never ever made a cent from them.

The owner/director told us all that his name was Dominic Byron, when in fact it is really Dominic Luvara and he is a crook. Simply Google his name and you'll get a plethora of info on the money he owes through corruption and he is still banned for years from directing an investment company. His right hand man is Adrian Coronno who is also a crook and used to work for the highly corrupt 21st Century Investment Group scams.

DO NOT INVEST WITH THIS COMPANY NOR SETUP A SELF MANAGED SUPER FUND WITH THEM AS YOU'LL LOSE ALL OF YOUR PRECIOUS DOLLARS!!!


----------



## tinhat (13 May 2014)

From Marcus Padley's article 'A fool and his super funds are easily parted', SMH May 7, 2013.



> ■ Attend a free two-hour seminar and learn how to put your money into someone else's bank account and gamble with it.



Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/money/super-a...r-funds-are-easily-parted-20140506-37sye.html


----------



## keentrader (9 July 2014)

Well Folks, Unfortunately I was a sucker of this program as well. My common sense went out the window when signing up for this one and i payed the price... Big losses to my super from these ratbags.

Not usually a forum poster, but people need to be warned about this program, you can do your doe pretty quick, especially the 8K or so you pay before the losing starts. keep your money and run people!


----------



## The Claw (6 February 2016)

It looks like the final chapter on Tradebridge 360 has closed.
The market has spoken and Tradebridge 360's iron condor don't fly. The company has been wound up.

NOTICE OF DEEMED SPECIAL RESOLUTION TO WIND UP A COMPANY
Company: Tradebridge 360 Pty Ltd
https://insolvencynotices.asic.gov....48222431/76427ec7-24de-4627-990e-2fecaf62e34a

NOTICE OF SECOND MEETING OF CREDITORS OF COMPANY UNDER ADMINISTRATION
Company: Tradebridge 360 Pty Ltd
https://insolvencynotices.asic.gov....48222431/8adae755-9608-4e80-8926-92dc23ffdad4

No more pushy telemarketing calls. No more ordinary punters losing money to this scam. Good riddance Tradebridge 360.


----------

